# Hyatt fees



## jdunn1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Can someone please share the Hyatt fees for owning a week?  I do not need the dues, just the amount each owner has to pay for club dues.  I can't find this information.  Also, how much does Hyatt charges you for an internal exchange after your first one?  Do Hyatt owners get a discount on Interval trade fees?  Thanks.

-Jim


----------



## Twinkstarr (Aug 22, 2012)

http://www.bywindkal.com/Files/HVC Guide.pdf

You will find the fees at the bottom of the page


----------



## MaryH (Aug 22, 2012)

Found my 2012 Beach House budget and it is $134 for club dues.

Found also HSH 2012 budget and same thing of $134 which includes II membership.


----------



## dvc_john (Aug 22, 2012)

MaryH said:


> Found also HSH 2012 budget and same thing of $134 which includes II membership.



Just to add: the II membership that comes with Hyatt club dues is a totally separate II membership from any other II membership you may have, and no timeshares other than Hyatt may be on the II membership that comes with Hyatt club dues.  Also, the club dues are per week owned, not per membership.


----------



## MaryH (Aug 22, 2012)

Yeah the multiple weeks of II membership week fees and lack of night credits for Gold Passport made me rethink a Hyatt purchase I was considering..


----------



## GTLINZ (Aug 25, 2012)

dvc_john said:


> Just to add: the II membership that comes with Hyatt club dues is a totally separate II membership from any other II membership you may have, and no timeshares other than Hyatt may be on the II membership that comes with Hyatt club dues.  Also, the club dues are per week owned, not per membership.



If you buy an EOY week, do you pay the club fee EVERY year? (and I assume the MF EOY or half each year) ?


----------



## MaryH (Aug 27, 2012)

GTLINZ said:


> If you buy an EOY week, do you pay the club fee EVERY year? (and I assume the MF EOY or half each year) ?



I was looking at an EOY and it was MF plus club fee for use year and Club fee only for the off year.


----------



## wellsronald18 (Aug 28, 2012)

Twinkstarr said:


> http://www.bywindkal.com/Files/HVC Guide.pdf
> 
> You will find the fees at the bottom of the page



Thanks for posting link; I was looking for the same.


----------

